# 1985 720 4x4 Fender Flair



## catsupdog (Jul 11, 2011)

I need a passenger front fender flair for my truck. The kind that came stock. I cannot find one on the internet, or by calling dealers. I've seen them on trucks driving around, though. Anyone have any clue on how to get one? Thanks.


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

Next time you see one while you're driving around follow them home and then wait for it to get dark...
(I know, I'm a jackass and should stick to twitter but I still think its funny)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I found a Nissan part number, 63830-30W00, might help with a search...
might also try oemsurplus.com might get lucky there....


----------



## catsupdog (Jul 11, 2011)

*Thanks*

Great sleuthing on the part number.

I just called a dealer, gave them the part number, and their computer system says there are two left in the country, and they cost 260 bucks!. The guy is calling the warehouse now to see if they really have it. A few websites think they have one for 160, but they probably don't. 

I have thought about trying to get one at night. Hopefully I won't have to. I have asked people as they're getting out of their truck if they would sell me their's, but no takers yet.


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

have you tried a junk yard?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

yeah, I would check with a salvage yard before dumping $160+ on one.


----------



## catsupdog (Jul 11, 2011)

*Junk yard*

I have tried junk yards, but it's too rare a part. Plus, there isn't a vehicle much more stripped than old nissan trucks. Thanks, though.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you have any luck finding one?


----------



## catsupdog (Jul 11, 2011)

*Found in Japan*

I found one, sort of. A different dealership guy says there are none in America, but there are an unspecified amount in Japan. He doesn't think there are many, when those are gone, that's it for the world I guess. They're 250 bucks, but he said he could get it for 214. I don't have that kind of money for that kind of item right now, so we'll see. I could get almost 2 Hi Point 9mm's for that kind of money! If someone on this forum has one and wants to work a deal, please reply here.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I put a few "feelers" out there (other forums)... if someone gets back to me I will direct them to this thread  and you can go from there..


----------



## catsupdog (Jul 11, 2011)

*Thanks*

That's great. I appreciate it.


----------

